# Deathright Part 1



## Talonmaster Raptoris (Jul 5, 2008)

This part one of a mini series I've been working on PLEASE give critscim:headbutt:



He awoke with a gasp. His lungs burned as he ravenously took in air, his breathing heavy and ragged. He was instantly aware of the blood clotted on his lids preventing him from seeing. With some effort, he forced his eyelids open. There was little to see, his vision grainy after too long without sight. Even in his impaired state he could make out two large figures in front of him.

Memories flitted through his mind. A frantic chase in the forest, an escape then... nothing.
A palpitating throb ensued from his temples, a painful testament to the blow that felled him. He attempted to massage it but winced as he found his hands bound and rubbed raw. Gaining more awareness by the second he found he was spread eagled to the wall, cold masonry pressing against his back. With a metallic clunk the chains opened and he fell to the ground.

He landed not on stone, but carpet. On que, braziers flared along the chamber walls smearing orange light on the walls. He blinked rapidly his eyes straining in the new light.
His vision began to focus and he got a detailed glance at the figured in front of him.
They were both bald and rippling with muscle. He relaxed a fraction. If this was another gang that wanted his money he could fast talk his way out of this....

Just then, a loud bang echoed across the room, the sound of a padlock opening. With a groan of ancient timber, the door opened. He took one look at the figure that entered and knew this wasn’t just a debt-collection from some thugs.

He was tall and muscular, not like the brutes in front of him, but had and athletically honed build. He wore a brocade of dark ebony trimmed with gold and leggings of the same color and trim. Also, he wore a knee-length cape lined with ochre red lining. Most terrifying however was his skin. It was deathly pale and luminous, like marble. His features were sculpted with high cheekbones and a sharp nose, all framed perfectly by piercing green eyes.
“Sigmar above”he whispered. A vampire.
“I implore you not to utter the name of that pitiful deity in my presence, lest I do something we both shall regret” His voice was well spoken and educated, and carried an icy authority that instantly quieted him and froze his blood. 


“Now, the question I ask is simple Nicolas Romanov. What did you do with my deathright”?


----------



## Talonmaster Raptoris (Jul 5, 2008)

Wow.... no posts. does this really suck that much?? (cuts wrists)
it says 26 views and still nobody says anything.


----------

